# What's coming out of my goat - clear mucus like discharge?



## sunflowergrl24

:whatgoat: My goat, Marissa, is a special one indeed. We got her and 2 others as an adults from someone who didn't want them anymore. She has a hormonal problem where she has a continuous "false pregnancy" and always produces milk. All my other goats just have pellet poops, but I often find a *thick slimy clear/white mucus* coming from the rear of Marissa. If I don't clean it up it will get all over her fur and udders. Yuck!

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what this is?


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: What's coming out of my goat - clear mucus like discharg*

you may want to do a fecal on her... it may be caused by worms....have them check for cocci at the same time ....


----------



## keren

*Re: What's coming out of my goat - clear mucus like discharg*

It's important to firstly distinguish where the discharge is coming from - her vulva or her anus. If its from her anus, you might be looking at a sporadic scour - worms, bacteria etc. If its from her vulva, and that's what i'm betting, you might be looking at an infection, or just repeated cycling. Has this doe been seen by a vet re her hormonal issues? A continuous "false pregnancy" generally doesn't happen, they tend to have a cloudburst labour at the end of a normal or slightly extended gestation period. I think it is more likely you have a precocious milker there - nothing wrong with that - has she EVER kidded before? I'd suggest between the discharge and the pregnancy thing, she has some underlying hormonal issues that need to be sorted


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: What's coming out of my goat - clear mucus like discharg*

its probably from her going into heat and not actually coming from her anus, some does go into heat more often others. And some have more discharge then others.

I agree the "false pregnancy" isnt as likely. She more then likely is just a precocious milker


----------



## sunflowergrl24

*Re: What's coming out of my goat - clear mucus like discharg*

The Vet has seen Marissa several times regarding her hormonal problem and that he had given her a hormonal treatment twice to try and help her body understand she is not pregnant, to no avail. He said that it is not harmful to her and she is not hurt by it, and that as long as her milk tastes and looks good, it should be fine for human consumption. So we have been milking her. I got her from previous owners (as an adult), I do not believe she has ever had a kid nor been bred, but one never knows.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: What's coming out of my goat - clear mucus like discharg*

So your vet didnt tell you what he was giving her?


----------

